# My hate for H Upman



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well just thought I would write something about what happened to me yesterday. So I thought I was picking up a Monti when I grabbed a H Upman toasted it and thought to myself WOW this is a nice cigar. Looking at the band color not words or really looking closely. About 1/2 way down my Son asks what I am smoking and I am Proud to say a Cuban Monti as I look at it before I show him BAM I am hit well this is not a Monti but an H Upman. The NC H Upman I don't like and have tried them many of times. I went and showed my son the Monti's in the Humidor and The H Upman have the same looking bands. WOW I really liked that Cigar and now I have only had the one, but I have a new fond love/hate for H Upman, Love the Cuban and hate the Non Cubans. 
Just my :2 and I am not saying that is the same for everyone, Just myself. 

Thank You
James.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Comparisons of NC/CC marcas of the same name are pointless. They are only related by the fact that the names have the same letters in the same order.

The older H. Upmann bands, at a glance, are similar to the Monticristo bands.
Like you, I love the Cuban H. Upmanns


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes they used to have very similar bands but now they use an entirely different band (as of about 1 year ago?). 

I don't have a lot of MC #2s but I do enjoy one occasionally, when I'm not smoking my steady diet of Upmann #2s!! :tu


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I love Upmmans. Especially the Mag 46 and the Sir Winston.

I prefer the older labels. I'm not sure when the new ones were introduced but I've seen them and I'm not impressed. I feel like they've lost the understated, old school charm for something flashy.

Having said that, I'll still smoke the cigars if they smoke anything like the older ones.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

D. Generate said:


> I prefer the older labels. I'm not sure when the new ones were introduced but I've seen them and I'm not impressed. I feel like they've lost the understated, old school charm for something flashy.


Well said.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I love Upmanns as well- the Mag 46 is near the pinnacle of CCs for me.
Corona Majors will always have a place in my heart (great for what they are).
#2s are classic and a Monarcha or SW (properly aged) on a lazy afternoon is about as good as it gets. I only wish they had more vitolas...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

H. Upmanns........:dr:dr:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Actually the NC Upmann's with Cameroon wrapper are quite good. 

As a Habanos brand, Upmann is one of my favorite straight forward cigars.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Older Sir Winstons can be fantastic smokes. Anyone else remember the "green" boxes?:tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Power of suggestion is strong!

I love both Cuban and NC puppies. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Power of suggestion is strong!
> 
> I love both Cuban and NC puppies. :tu


Who doesn't love puppies?

Don't EVEN think about it, Gerry

You, too, Darrel.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

poker said:


> Older Sir Winstons can be fantastic smokes. Anyone else remember the "green" boxes?:tu


Winnys in the green box! Sigh......you are bringing me back now.:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I love Upmmans. Especially the Mag 46 and the Sir Winston.
> 
> I prefer the older labels. I'm not sure when the new ones were introduced but I've seen them and I'm not impressed. I feel like they've lost the understated, old school charm for something flashy.
> 
> Having said that, I'll still smoke the cigars if they smoke anything like the older ones.


I'm with Dale.....Love me some Upmanns.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

poker said:


> Older Sir Winstons can be fantastic smokes. Anyone else remember the "green" boxes?:tu


Yes I do...... I look at them just about everyday........
Don't forget Super Coronas and,
Royal Jubilee Monarchs!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Bruce said:


> Yes I do...... I look at them just about everyday........
> Don't forget Super Coronas and,
> Royal Jubilee Monarchs!


BASTAGE!:r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> I'm with Dale.....Love me some Upmanns.


No, Tom. I'm with you.

Too much too soon? I remember the nipple talk.

But, um, yeah. Upmanns are good. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> No, Tom. I'm with you.
> 
> Too much too soon? I remember the nipple talk.
> 
> But, um, yeah. Upmanns are good. :r


If Natty shows up, Dale, this thread could really go to Hell.  :r


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I love Upmann too, the PC are another great vitola.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Get rid of all your NCs and you won't have this problem :ss
When I read the thread name I though, PURE SACRILEGE! It made sense once I read the post. Love me some Upmanns....


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very fond of H Upmann as well. It is hard to beat an aged #2, and the 07 PC's are smoking great.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Gosh, now you made me remember that there are actually a ton of cigars being sold using the benefit of the old cuban brand names, but like the man said, there is nothing at all similar about the companies, the blends, NOTHING, just a brand owner doing the only thing he could, taking his only asset, use the good will of his former all-cuban brand to make money once thrown completely out of their old life. They can't get the tobacco to make it the same, they can't grow the seeds where they need to be grown, all they can do is make the packaging look the same and hope for the best.

BUT, the Upmann used to make something called a "churchill" which was not even the size of a corona gorda hardly if I remember correctly, Cameroon wrapper, damn good cigar. Of course that was some time ago that I thought that, but I liked them better than most cigars at that time. Probably couldn't even puff on one now, I'm spoiled, but they were not crap for sure.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

I've only had the cuban H Upmann, and i thought it was completely disgusting. Really really harsh, w/ no real flavor whatsoever.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

z3ro said:


> I've only had the cuban H Upmann, and i thought it was completely disgusting. Really really harsh, w/ no real flavor whatsoever.


Which vitola? How was it stored/cared for? Was it fresh/aged? How did you come acquire it?

Was it authentic?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I thoroughly enjoy Brand. The tubos, Mag 46, Monarchs have been very tasty to me. Though, for some reason, and I've only had two, the Sir Winstons didn't hit my taste buds right. Go figure!


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I have smoked almost a box of the Mag 46. I think its an above average premium cigar. The box I have is from 05. 
The NC Hupman that has the cedar wrapping really is a tasty woody stick.
I had a 10 pack a few years ago and was pleased.

The CC Monte #2 is I think might be the best Cigar on the market. The cigar is worthy of being a flag ship. I don't think these have to be aged to enjoy.

Bro 
If you were able to enjoy NC H upmans like it was a Monte #2 that is a wonderful thing. Save cash and enjoy.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm just really getting started with CC upmans, I have a few #4, a couple of petite edmundos, 10 #2 and a couple of boxes of 03 especials as well as a couple of boxes of edmundo dantes. I've only smoked some of the #4s and I loved them, looking forward to exploring this line over the next few months.

And the NC Upman you all keep saying is decent is called the Vintage Cameroon. I like that stick a lot, but I have not had one in forever.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> the Sir Winstons didn't hit my taste buds right. Go figure!


Probably the crappy company you smoked one with.  :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Probably the crappy company you smoked one with.  :r


When did you smoke a Sir Winston with Ken?!:bn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> When did you smoke a Sir Winston with Ken?!:bn


It was back in the day when your hair didn't rival Sebastian Bach's.....I seem to remember you being there too! :r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Probably the crappy company you smoked one with.  :r


Speaking of the Devil, he posted right after you. 

Tom, I'm not at all against the idea the problem in this equation was me. :tu Like I said I have had very few of these and based off the experience I've had with H. Upmanns I'm willing to bet they're mighty fine cigars. And let's not take my statement too far as I in no way said they were bad. Too tell the truth it could have been that I pickup something different than a preconceived expectation from smoking other Upmanns. I'm sure of one thing, I'll pick up more in the future.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

In my experience - if you do a comparison of any of the shared brand names between the Cuban and Non-Cuban, you will wind up hating all of the NCs in comparison.

the only thing in common is the spelling of the names.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Speaking of the Devil, he posted right after you.
> 
> Tom, I'm not at all against the idea the problem in this equation was me. :tu Like I said I have had very few of these and based off the experience I've had with H. Upmanns I'm willing to bet they're mighty fine cigars. And let's not take my statement too far as I in no way said they were bad. Too tell the truth it could have been that I pickup something different than a preconceived expectation from smoking other Upmanns. I'm sure of one thing, I'll pick up more in the future.


You know I was just kidding Ken, being that I know you smoked one with me, Jeff and others. Next time I come down, I will make sure to put one in my Haliburton for you so you can give it another try.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been smoking a lot of Upmann's lately and too bad the #4 and Super Coronas are getting harder and harder to find. The 02 Sir Winnies have been great though and for a quick smoke, the 99 PCs are smoking really well.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

joed said:


> In my experience - if you do a comparison of any of the shared brand names between the Cuban and Non-Cuban, you will wind up hating all of the NCs in comparison.
> 
> the only thing in common is the spelling of the names.


:tpd:
and that they are cigars


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> It was back in the day *when your hair didn't rival Sebastian Bach's*.....I seem to remember you being there too! :r


Jealousy is such an ugly thing.:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Jealousy is such an ugly thing.:r


I'm jealous because you have a beautiful wife, live in Luhvul and have cool tattoos.

The hair? Not so much.  :r


----------

